# Dove Reports ... How Did You Do This Morning?



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

I can't go till this afternoon but I was curious as to how it went this morning around the greater Houston area? I will be hunting west of town a little northwest of Brookshire. I'm not expecting a great hunt as our afternoon scouting trip a couple of weeks ago was somewhat disappointing.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

*Waller dove*

Three buddies of mine (not the best shots) bagged 41 this morning in waller, said the birds were thick. I wasnt there just going off what they said. Good luck!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Feathershredder said:


> Three buddies of mine (not the best shots) bagged 41 this morning in waller, said the birds were thick. I wasnt there just going off what they said. Good luck!


Heard the same about Waller. Lots of whitewings.
It's awesome sitting here on the computer while your buddies are out blasting.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Probably not too many here up North but my buddy up North (Weatherford) got his limit.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Hope to slaughter them this afternoon when I get off of work!!!


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

I work in just south of waller, and yes they are thick and so are the shooters, I got off my car this morning and I thought it was a war zone


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

OK, retired buddy tells me yesterday, "Yeah, while your working, I'll be afield and burning powder."

He got out of bed at 9AM and went to have breakfast, never crack a primer...I think I am going to kink his fuel line out of meaness.


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

Four of us hunted Sealy this morning- lots of birds for sure, just kinda flying every which way because the hunters were everywhere. It was hard to pattern and run in to them consistently. Ended up with 30 before 9 am- had to get back for class though.. going back this evening hoping something is left


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

4 of us put 52 in the cooler. Limited out in 45 min in College Station.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

aggieanglr said:


> 4 of us put 52 in the cooler. Limited out in 45 min in College Station.


Must be that new Aggie math that their teaching up there! LOL! Or you must have lost 8 birds I'm guessing. Sounds like you had a good hunt though!


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

De nada in Liberty. I only saw about seven birds and only two were within range. I missed both.  Going to try again this weekend.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

All the doves were flying a mile high in Navasota, hunted for about an hour with little success. I'll be back out this evening.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Just talked to some buddies near Sealy area they didn't fire a shot this morning! I don't know what they were doing... lol


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

WestEndAngler said:


> Just talked to some buddies near Sealy area they didn't fire a shot this morning! I don't know what they were doing... lol


They must have been sleeping still.... :bounce::bounce:


----------



## BU Fisher (Jul 20, 2009)

*LIMIT*

I hunted in Pflugerville this morning and was limited out by 830am. Birds were thick.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

btreybig said:


> They must have been sleeping still.... :bounce::bounce:


Sleeping something off... I think they partied too hard last night and slept through the alarm and all the gun fire... :cheers:


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks liek its hit or miss. Im going to my ranch tomarrow in Washinton County to hunt. If anyone has a report of that area message me I would like to know. Yall are making me want to leave my job right now! ha


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Leaving work in 45 minutes, Headed to the field!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Another Waller report*

Another Waller report

It was a war zone out there this morning

we were in a group of fields with proably 200 hunters in about a sq. mile

some groups did better than others but if you did not go thru a box of shells I would have been surprised

My group of 30 avg about 5 - 7 .... mostly white wing .....


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

BU Fisher said:


> I hunted in Pflugerville this morning and was limited out by 830am. Birds were thick.


Where did you hunt? I live off of kelly ln past Blackhawk golf course?


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Slim pickings in Stonewall. 10 hunters 10 birds.

Very few birds this year.


----------



## BU Fisher (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pflug*

Reel_Blessed- I hunted at Pecan Blvd and 130. A friend of mine owns that land there, on the west side of 130. It was crazy birds everywhere.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

BU Fisher said:


> Reel_Blessed- I hunted at Pecan Blvd and 130. A friend of mine owns that land there, on the west side of 130. It was crazy birds everywhere.


oh yea..I know where that is. Wow...I figured that would be a good area. nice. Their are birds all over P'ville


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

Waller.... 2 guns - 30 birds WW are thick


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

Limited outside of Mont Belvieu by 7:15.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Where is the*

This thread is worthless without pictures Icon???

:spineyes:


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

*DOVES*



Rack Ranch said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures Icon???
> 
> :spineyes:


 x2...!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I live out in Fairfield off of 290 and every evening from 5-7 pm it is nothing but solid doves...groups of 25-75 birds flying from the west to the east. Tons of whitewings in those groups.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures Icon???
> 
> :spineyes:


here ya go:


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

spotsndots said:


> I live out in Fairfield off of 290 and every evening from 5-7 pm it is nothing but solid doves...groups of 25-75 birds flying from the west to the east. Tons of whitewings in those groups.


They are always landing right behind my house, or perching on the wires by the water tank


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

While you guys where hunting I was teaching and wishing I was hunting.


----------



## CougarFisher'08 (Jul 6, 2006)

120 birds 8 limits in New Braunfels in an hour.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I still havent gotten my new license....doh....need to get on that..plenty birds flyin around the house.


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

A group of us went to Katie this morning with JJ outfitters and didnt do squat. We only saw about 5-7 birds all morning. When we got out of the truck the guide said that 2 weeks ago the birds were everywhere and a week ago they were still pretty thick, BUT in the last couple of days they disappeared!!! That is something you wanna hear right before you start hunting!!!!! There was gun shots everywhere around us but nothing flew over us. So it was just an expensive social gathering for us. I guess that is why they get paid before the hunt lol!!!!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

jasonaustin said:


> A group of us went to Katie this morning with JJ outfitters and didnt do squat. We only saw about 5-7 birds all morning. When we got out of the truck the guide said that 2 weeks ago the birds were everywhere and a week ago they were still pretty thick, BUT in the last couple of days they disappeared!!! That is something you wanna hear right before you start hunting!!!!! There was gun shots everywhere around us but nothing flew over us. So it was just an expensive social gathering for us. I guess that is why they get paid before the hunt lol!!!!!


Welcome to hunting the prairie West of Houston. That is why I quit hunting the N zone and wait for the South Zone.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*IMHO.....

NO PICS = NO BIRDS!

Jus' Sayin'*


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Good Hunt in Sabinal,Tx this am.

http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g211/davidb713/Hunting/?action=view&current=100_0181.mp4


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mallardman02 said:


> Good Hunt in Sabinal,Tx this am.
> 
> http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g211/davidb713/Hunting/?action=view&current=100_0181.mp4


*Now that's what I am talking about! NICE!*


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hunted in Winnie in the Am- Suck, too many people, to much of a hassle, good food though.

Decided to switch outfitters and try Nome for the pm hunt, no dice. Looked good at first but the birds never got started in the late afteroon as matter of fact they totally stopped. Did enjoy the set up and lesser crowds but still no birds. I'm done with Dove hunting around here from now on i'll make the drive out west or just do something else.


----------



## Speckled Horn (Mar 5, 2006)

*On like Donkey Kong!!*

Sounded like a war zone South of Waller. Hunted a small field and didn't get but a couple of shots. Birds were just not flying over our field. The field about 1/8 to a 1/4 mile due north of me was nonstop shooting from 6:30 to about 8 when I left. There are a lot of birds if you are hunting over recently combined fields. Lots of hunters too!

Good luck to all.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

*Hard hunt*

The doves are thick in Round Rock but I don't have a place to hunt in RR so I have to hunt in Hutto and it took this morning and evening to limit out. The white wings are flying a mile high. My lab was outstanding today. Without him I probably lose half of my doves. I will go again in the morning. :doowapsta My son hunted Waller this morning and said it was "stupid crazy" with white wings. He limited out in about 30 minutes.



Reel_Blessed II said:


> oh yea..I know where that is. Wow...I figured that would be a good area. nice. Their are birds all over P'ville


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Lot's of birds flying on Warren Ranch, we got a few, but shot bad at those nitro burning white-wings. Upgrade your shells everyone!

My son got 2 on his first shot...he should have stopped there (2:30 pm). That place is so huge, that keeping them moving is an issue. 

We shot more then 2 boxes each, collected 2 WW and 1 MD. Left several on the ground that we could not find. I bet someone with a good dog walking the perimeter of the field would get some good work for their dog.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I llike that pic where both his eyes are shut ......


we were on the same ranch .... meting at nansen in the morning was a trip 

Some fields had them. some didnt


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

How about the one of the shell casing being ejected (after the shot)? Maybe we both close both eyes...that might be an issue :tongue:

Thanks for the tip :help:


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Alvin Ludwig fetched limits*

We did very well in Katy off 529 and west of Katy Hockley rd, Yes WAR ZONE:help: Tons of White Wings. Going again 2morro


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> Hunted in Winnie in the Am- Suck, too many people, to much of a hassle, good food though.
> 
> Decided to switch outfitters and try Nome for the pm hunt, no dice. Looked good at first but the birds never got started in the late afteroon as matter of fact they totally stopped. Did enjoy the set up and lesser crowds but still no birds. I'm done with Dove hunting around here from now on i'll make the drive out west or just do something else.


 We were there in Winnie also- never seen a field so crowded, hunters every 30 yards. They started flying at 2pm and stopped around 4- we had only one hunter get a limit out of 7 of us.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> Lot's of birds flying on Warren Ranch, we got a few, but shot bad at those nitro burning white-wings. Upgrade your shells everyone!
> 
> My son got 2 on his first shot...he should have stopped there (2:30 pm). That place is so huge, that keeping them moving is an issue.
> 
> We shot more then 2 boxes each, collected 2 WW and 1 MD. Left several on the ground that we could not find. I bet someone with a good dog walking the perimeter of the field would get some good work for their dog.


Nice Belgium Browning A-5 Your Son Is Shooting! My dove gun of choice as well. We hunted yesterday afternoon right outside of Pattison about 3 miles west of F.M. 362 and only shot 1 bird between the 5 of us. Extremely slow to say the least.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

My buddy and I each shot our limit in Monaville yesterday evening. We were done before the birds really got going. 

Still plenty of birds in the area, you just have to get away from the pressure! I can hunt his little 20 acre pasture all season, and average 8 birds for the season.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Got out yesterday here in San Antonio. Started off slow but it got real hot and heavy in no time. Thirty birds, all WW's, between the three of us and got to expose my Lab to dove hunting. I think she really likes it.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Hullahopper said:


> Must be that new Aggie math that their teaching up there! LOL! Or you must have lost 8 birds I'm guessing. Sounds like you had a good hunt though!


No lost birds. Just had to be at work.


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*DOVE HUNTING REPORT*

Great start to a season. Had about 25 hunters out yesterday & everyone seemed happy. Almost all hunters got their limit throughout the day & everyone shot over 10 that hunted all day. The birds were mostly down the main road into the property. Last year everybody in the cornfields were in the zone this year the zone moved. So we moved the hunters where the birds were(advantage of not being overcrowded).

Good Luck to Everyone
Grand Poobah:bounce:


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Hydrocat said:


> We were there in Winnie also- never seen a field so crowded, hunters every 30 yards. They started flying at 2pm and stopped around 4- we had only one hunter get a limit out of 7 of us.


I also was one of the 200+ folks that hunted with Bryan Fisher and the Drake Plantation. I've hunted it several years in a row and this was the only time when I felt there were way too many hunters in our area. I think there were 5 of us within 15 yards of eachother! Couldn't find 1/5 birds you went after because the field was not cut. I hung around until the AWESOME BBQ lunch and then drove to Hempstead and shot a bunch of birds with some other friends.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Limited out before 8 near Waller. Got a "bonus" eurasion as well.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

trashcanslam said:


> I also was one of the 200+ folks that hunted with Bryan Fisher and the Drake Plantation. I've hunted it several years in a row and this was the only time when I felt there were way too many hunters in our area. I think there were 5 of us within 15 yards of eachother! Couldn't find 1/5 birds you went after because the field was not cut. I hung around until the AWESOME BBQ lunch and then drove to Hempstead and shot a bunch of birds with some other friends.


I was out there as well in the morning, wish our plan b turned out as well as yours.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I want to add I don't blame the outfitters it's just a case of too many people and not enough birds. I'd really like to find someone who plants sunflower etc


----------



## doggmann (Oct 17, 2005)

limits near sealy 5 hunters 5 limits...lots of WW!!


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> I want to add I don't blame the outfitters it's just a case of too many people and not enough birds. I'd really like to find someone who plants sunflower etc


 Yea, the old north zone daaaaave hunt. use to go every yr and pay $100 dollars for the season for Marks Dove club and others. it would be a bunch of old land that was 10 feet high of grass / weeds and fields that Larry Gore didnt want and wouldnt shoot shi? lol thats why I just do the south zone know in Kingsville. do a dove and teal hunt for three days and limit out each time.... what a bunch a bull...it does sound like waller is doing good. payed 75 $ for a plate of BBQ a few yrs back out there also a shoot 6 out of 6 for the first time ever and bagged all of them.( witch I never do.lol ) and my bro and buddy just shot one a peace. exspensive plate of BBQ LOL. the guy even told my buddy to this other guide..put him on the best field...ya right...all the executive were on that field just a mile away...you should of heard all the shooting.I know that field was bated..lol I guess it is a hit or miss deal.I think I will just wait for the south to open....good luck to every one...SS


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

jasonaustin said:


> A group of us went to Katie this morning with JJ outfitters and didnt do squat. ....the guide said that 2 weeks ago the birds were everywhere and a week ago they were still pretty thick, BUT in the last couple of days they disappeared!!! That is something you wanna hear right before you start hunting!!!!! .... I guess that is why they get paid before the hunt lol!!!!!


This happened to me last year, and I was furious. First time ever I have hunted without firing a single shot. And neither did anyone else with us. 
It is one thing to have an outfitter put in his best effort and you strike out regardless, but quite another for him to take your money and then tell you there are no birds. Its as bad IMO as paying for an exotic hunt, arriving at the ranch, and having the guide tell you all the animals got out of the high fence the week before. Its unethical as hell to take your money for a bird hunting knowing the birds are not there. Once the birds move on, they are gone, and the outfitter knows it.


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

Kenner21 said:


> I want to add I don't blame the outfitters it's just a case of too many people and not enough birds. I'd really like to find someone who plants sunflower etc


I absolutely blame the outfitters. Who do you think put too many people in the field?


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

grand poobah said:


> Great start to a season. Had about 25 hunters out yesterday & everyone seemed happy. Almost all hunters got their limit throughout the day & everyone shot over 10 that hunted all day. The birds were mostly down the main road into the property. Last year everybody in the cornfields were in the zone this year the zone moved. So we moved the hunters where the birds were(advantage of not being overcrowded).
> 
> Good Luck to Everyone
> Grand Poobah:bounce:


As you can tell, I don't hold any punches on this business with dove outfitters. I hunted with Grand Poobah yesterday, a decision I made at the last minute after being burned by another outfitter (NOT Grand Poobah) last year.

Although I didn't see a lot of birds, I got ten, and had a few lost, and of course missed a few. But the birds were on his field, the just were not working consistantly over me.

But what's most important, he had a very reasonable number of people for him to manage, and for the area hunted. This is the issue within his control (and should be with every other outfitter), and he did very well. He also had us in an area with birds, and I should have limited, and definately would have if I could have been out there longer.

I will be back next year (just don't overbook it Sammy







).


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*dove hunting*

Thanks jig, do hope to have you back, maybe we can get a fishing trip in october before I get to busy with duck/goose season.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

jig said:


> I absolutely blame the outfitters. Who do you think put too many people in the field?


Well ok I can't blame the second outfitter we used, plenty of room to roam around and you could drive out to where you wanted to hunt.


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Good hunt*

Another good hunt this evening in Mont Belvieu....3 hunters...3 hours ...about 2 in the afternoon til 5....3 LIMITS!!


----------



## meagles (Sep 2, 2010)

*Going This weekend*

Going this weekend.. WERE are the birds????


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Been leasing the same property in Jarrell (just north of Georgetown) since 2003 and this was by far the most birds we've seen. Limited in 45 min. They were thick from 8:00-10:00. :brew:


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Hunted right outside of concan and there were quite a few birds. Took us a morning and evening hunt to get our limits. My teenage son shot a banded white wing so he's excited to be getting the certificate.


----------



## jeffro390 (Nov 13, 2009)

here is a funny outfitter story, my friends respond to an add in the paper about day dove hunting in Plugerville. So, they meet up with the guide and he takes to them to field to hunt, sets them up, collects their money, and says he will be back in a couple of hours. Well, it wasn't 30 minutes later the land owner comes over and tells them to get off his land. 

im guessing this took place about six years ago.


----------



## jeffro390 (Nov 13, 2009)

BU Fisher said:


> Reel_Blessed- I hunted at Pecan Blvd and 130. A friend of mine owns that land there, on the west side of 130. It was crazy birds everywhere.


I hunted a couple miles east of 130 on pecan and we only shot about 2 dozen for 4 people. Dovey lookin land (sunflowers, mesquite draws, and a tank) should be good, when the cool fronts start pushing those fat Yankee birds down.

We did put a hurtin on the those french ducks called pigeons.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Hunted the Warren Ranch outside of Hockley this year. I had 9 in my group and I think the guide had 40 +/- on the hunt. Food was great, met some new people, and had an overall good time. My frustration was that the pastures were not cut very well and were cut too early, IMO. They made strips through the field we hunted that weren't very wide and everyone in my party lost a lot of birds due to the high stuff. One guy told me he had 7 in his vest and couldn't find seven more in the brush. 

We ventured away from the crowd when everyone set out (with permission from guide and with several other trucks) and found the birds, but there was a miscommunication between the ranch owner and the guide and at 5:00 they made us pick up and move back to where the crowd was. I never fired a shot after that. 

It was a little disappointing because when I paid up for it I was told it had a lot of grain and crops and when we got there it was high pasture with some strips bushogged through it. Then, they put all the hunters in one relatively small area (probably 200-300 acres) on this 10,000 acre ranch. 

There were about 10-15 people (4-5 trucks) that they made move but they let a few guys stay down where we (and the birds) were. The ranch owner said he had a big party that was hunting today and he didn't want it shot out. I can understand that (his land, I'm a guest, and he can do what he wants...I get it), but there was a lot more land that we could have hunted. But, we were all crammed in to a pretty tight area. The birds flew early, from about 3:00-4:30 and by 5:00, the majority of the shooting was done. There was no late evening flight, which surprised me since they normally start flying over the pasture near my house after 5:00.

I would hunt with them again, but would prefer to find some corn or other grain crops that have been harvested with doves in mind. The guide indicated to me after the hunt that once opening weekend passes, they open it up a lot more and have more flexibility. From what I hear about the Central zone that coincides with the exodus of the birds.


----------



## 82cowboys (Oct 5, 2009)

Report for central TX- I hunt between Salado and Granger - First day 15-20MPH winds kept the birds down.. Managed to shoot a few... Yesterday - RAIN -- Lots of birds in the area though


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

rotti said:


> Been leasing the same property in Jarrell (just north of Georgetown) since 2003 and this was by far the most birds we've seen. Limited in 45 min. They were thick from 8:00-10:00. :brew:


My uncle hunts some land off of Exit 279 (Praire Dell) and said they were moving good.


----------



## 82cowboys (Oct 5, 2009)

I hunt next exit up at the Solana Ranch Exit 280 - they are moving well But it was way windy for the opener and was raining yesterday - but im gonna give it a shot this evening..


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Got my public lands permit and hunted one of the places in Waller. Didn't scout beforehand but set up near a muddy little puddle of water. Had the place to myself. Saw about 15 dove, mostly singles or pairs, come by all morning but couldn't take a lot of shots due to the proximity of the roads and a house. Guess that is what I get for not scouting or moving after it got light enough to see the surroundings. Oh well. It was my first dove hunt since I was probably 6. Bagged 3 of the 4 that I had shots at and all were before 8. All mourning, no ww. Sounded like the people on some of the other properties around me were getting some decent shoots in. Called it a day around 9:30 after not seeing any birds for an hour other than a few sitting on power lines.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Hunted this morning in Burton, Tx we saw a ton of dove but set up in the wrong place only bagged three. Should do better this afternoon.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Y'all are killing me with all the good reports. I hunted Wednesday afternoon near Hearne and only shot at 1 bird. I saw 10 - 12 others acreoss the pasture but no where near where I was hunting.

Going back out this weekend. Hope things improve.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

See you out there Texwake... we will slaughter them tomorrow! morning... good luck in the afternoon!


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Hunted on the south side of San Antonio barely outside loop 410 Wednesday morning. White wing city. Most shots were at high passing birds but was able to knock down enough to bag a limit. Hit a bunch that just kept on going. Fun hunt. May go again this weekend.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Loacation: Burton, Texas

9/3/10-Afternoon Hunt yesterday went well 2 hunters 20 birds if we were to aim better we would have both our limits plus we quit early.

9/4/10- Morning was slow but its to be expected in this area baged 5 dove 3 hunters. This afternoon is looking good.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey Jeffro i was also at the warren ranch on wednesday and our field was cut thorns and goatweed. Yes we were told we would be on the milo or millet fields and my 2 friends we not happy, last year we were in a millet field opening weekend and it was great. Had a great hunt friday (not warren ranch) and going out this afternoon east of town were some friends did great on wednesday. Teal season under 7 days, dog can not wait!!!!!!!!! Hope everyone has a great and safe season.


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Wed. 2 guns 30 birds
Thursday 2guns 30
Not as many dove this year as in the pass
But did ok. 
Hunted Stamford tx


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Dove Report*

Wednesday Afternoon - 3 guys, 3 limits (Lone Camp, TX)

Friday Afternoon - 4 guys and a lady, 5 limits (Lone Camp, TX)

Pics...from our Friday afternoon hunt!


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

just got in from east of houston, birds were thick and had a blast!! 2 guys 30 dove, 18 whitewing 12 morn dove. bring on the teal!!!!!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

haven't gone. but looks like yall are doing good.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Sabinal Area Hunt's*

147(11Kid's) Hunter's & 133 Limit's from Opening of Central to Close of South Zone but only 2 Hunter's had Whitewing's with Band's... 1st Hunter Bobby,2nd Hunter Darren ...


----------



## soonerman26 (Apr 5, 2009)

how bout those birds in the units off of repka road in waller? it a piece of property thats for use with the public hunt permit. any input is appreciated. thank ya


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm real instrested to see what this TS does as far as the doves go. usually around mid-Sept we get a norther to push local birds south and northern birds filter in aferwards. this weather is coming from the south, so who knows. lotsa birds taken here the last few days, plenty more left, but they're a little faster now.


----------



## bzzboyz (Oct 23, 2006)

They're pretty much blown out now, but I also had a good opening day w/ grand poobah. Thanks Sammy.

If you not hunting a fresh cut crop then they'll have no interest in where you're at.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

YoungGun1... Where's my invite!?! Nice... and tell MS to stop dancing like a monkey... Thanks.


----------

